# A billion lives documentary



## Alex (28/7/15)

a billion lives documentary Published on July 21st, 2015 | by Jimmy Hafrey
New Vaping Documentary Will Expose Big Pharma and Media Lies About Ecigs



When filmmaker Aaron Biebert realized that electronic cigarettes had the potential to save lives, he was thrilled. But then he realized that Big Pharma and the media were spreading a lot of lies that could potentially ruin the ecig industry before it really reached its maximum potential. That’s why he chose to create a new documentary called “A Billion Lives”. This week, Aaron sat down with VapeBeat to talk about his new film and how we can protect vaping freedom in today’s world.

Aaron said he decided to create “A Billion Lives” after he realized that some scientific studies were spreading more lies than truth about ecigarettes. “When the New England Journal of Medicine published that study showing how e-cigarette vapor had more formaldehyde than cigarettes, I took notice,” he said. “I have friends that quit smoking after taking up vaping and I was concerned to see that e-cigarettes were worse. After I mentioned that study to a vaper, they pointed me to one scientist’s rebuttal showing that the entire study was built on the false premise of overheating the liquid. The entire study was a sham.”

But it’s not just one unreliable study that is doing harm to the ecig movement. There are many and the public rarely does their research when they hear these kinds of lies. They tend to believe everything they hear on the news and vaping has quickly developed a bad rap that it simply doesn’t deserve.

To make matters worse, it’s estimated that a billion people will die this century from smoking-related causes. Why aren’t scientists embracing ecigarettes when they show such promise as a real way to stop these deaths?

Aaron said, “There is a story there. It needs to be told.” Through his upcoming film, Aaron hopes to open up some new conversations and ultimately promote a truth movement about ecigarettes. “I’d like the film to be used as a way to open up conversation. There is so much animosity between the anti-vaping forces and the vaping advocates. This will allow politicians and leaders to step out of the fray and focus on the facts. The media weighs in periodically, but plays it too safe or focuses on negative stories that are often incorrect.” He said that his film would provide the information that the public so desperately needs right now.

Interestingly, Aaron himself is not a smoker and he doesn’t use ecigarettes although he has tried them to gain a better understanding about what vaping is all about. “Personally, I’m not against smoking or vaping. I think people need all the information and then should make their own choices.”

A lot of vaping advocates believe Big Tobacco is the number one enemy for vaping companies, but Aaron isn’t so sure. “I’m not a fan of Big Tobacco, but I don’t think it’s the biggest enemy of vaping,” he said. “They just want to make money and that’s something we can always trust. They are starting to do that by selling e-cigarettes now. At the Global Forum for Nicotine, I ended up sitting by a Vice President of a major tobacco company. He indicated that they’d like to switch as much of their business to e-cigarettes as possible. He said they make more money on that business.”

If Big Tobacco isn’t the big problem, then who is behind all of the ecig myths that we constantly hear? Aaron called out a few enemies by name. “The bigger problem is darker corruption forces at work. Big Pharma, Big Media, Big Non-Profits, Big Legal, and Big Government all have an addiction to money and they are sacrificing their core missions in pursuit of it.”

There is so much at stake for the vaping world and truth is more important than ever before are rumors of regulations loom large. Aaron said bans will only backfire. “Anywhere vaping has become popular will most likely see a vibrant black market pop up in the face of a ban. Anywhere that ban vaping before it takes off will see the status quo maintained: lots of dying smokers.”

On the other hand, Aaron believes regulation isn’t all bad. “Some regulation is probably good. I like to know what I put in my body, so labeling requirements are helpful. I also think vaping supplies should be exclusively for adults.”

To hear more from Aaron and see his film, stay tuned. “A Billion Lives” will premiere early next year and will eventually be in theaters determined by the fan base. Eventually, the film will also be available on DVD and Blu-ray. You can follow the film’s progress at ABillionLives.com.

Source: http://www.churnmag.com/news/new-va...expose-big-pharma-and-media-lies-about-ecigs/


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

